# Kapp'n's Best Ride



## Smash Genesis (Feb 2, 2010)

What is your favorite of Kapp'n's vehicles? 

I like the taxi...


----------



## Yokie (Feb 2, 2010)

Bus.


----------



## Nixie (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never seen the boat but I voted it anyway... I dunno why, it just seem better to me


----------



## SamXX (Feb 2, 2010)

Taxi. It was the first AC game I played so I love it more, it felt more special.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

I like the bus.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 2, 2010)

Taxi. I like it more, those shanties can get annoying and I don't like how he discusses that I smell like the city.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 2, 2010)

Taxi.
I have never seen the boat.
And i hate all the conversations he starts on the bus.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I've never seen the boat but I voted it anyway... I dunno why, it just seem better to me


It's in Population Growing. You need to connect a GBA to the Gamecube and head to the dock.


----------



## Charles (Feb 2, 2010)

Definitely boat. ACGC is what I grew up with so I have better memories with it. Also, Kapp'n acts like a pirate, so being in a boat fits him.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, my name is Gallows and today I will be replacing Tye for you dose of AC knowledge.


POPULATION GROWING IS NOT PART OF THE TITLE!






I voted for the boat.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 2, 2010)

The boat and taxi were good.

Bus? Naw.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 2, 2010)

Probably Taxi or bus.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 2, 2010)

Bus,


----------



## Pear (Feb 2, 2010)

Charles said:
			
		

> Definitely boat. ACGC is what I grew up with so I have better memories with it. Also, Kapp'n acts like a pirate, so being in a boat fits him.


^


----------



## ph33rm3 (Feb 2, 2010)

The boat is what kapp'n should have kept.


----------



## SaRaH!! (Feb 13, 2010)

ROW BOAT!!!!
the frist game i played
and he would sing songs to u
 bac then i didnt kno how to read 
so i would make up the words


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 13, 2010)

Boat.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 13, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Ehingen Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 13, 2010)

Boat he sings


----------



## JCnator (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd choose the row boat. Brought me so many good memories.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the boat... it seems fitting for a turtle


----------



## OJ. (Mar 11, 2010)

Taxi. ACWW was my first AC game.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 12, 2010)

Why should we care? Is it a debate over transportation? Or does he say cooler things?

Dumb poll imo.


----------



## Away236 (Mar 15, 2010)

oh yea...


----------



## Princess (Mar 15, 2010)

Boat


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Why should we care? Is it a debate over transportation? Or does he say cooler things?
> 
> Dumb poll imo.


As far as he know, he spews pirate talk no matter what he's using to get around, so the only reason to care is... Gawsh. I don't know.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 15, 2010)

Taxi>Boat>Bus


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2010)

Boat.


----------



## ph33rm3 (Mar 16, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rXsukzdik said:
			
		

> Why should we care? Is it a debate over transportation? Or does he say cooler things?
> 
> Dumb poll imo.



This is the intrawebz. No body cares about your opinion. 

If you read the title, you would (hopefully) realize that this poll is just to know your favorite transportation that Kapp'n gave.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2010)

yea i chose none because i only hav city folk so i would sorta haveto pick bus message me if u wanna play i hav wii speak


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 16, 2010)

ph33rm3 said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd. 

There is an option saying "why should you care", if I'm not mistaken. Just giving an honest opinion about Kapp'n, if opinions don't matter in this thread then nobody should be posting at all.

*tl;dr, Ren gives a reason on why he should care. And in the end, he doesn't.*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Don't mock my name you silly child. I'm not gonna stoop that low. And just how am I a homosexual? It's called criticism, look it up and learn to handle it. Shame on you.</div>


----------

